# How To Build a Simple Cucumber Trellis



## VGAdmin (May 24, 2012)

veggiegardener submitted a new blog post

How To Build a Simple Cucumber Trellis










Continue reading the Original Blog Post.


----------



## hadidzop (1 mo ago)

All you need is stakes- either wooden tomato stakes or metal t-posts- and some twine. I use tomato twine. You can wind the twine around your wooden posts before staring your plants- essentially building a ladder of string for the cucumbers to climb up.  roblox tutorials get-mobdrovip.com


----------



## harrylee (Dec 29, 2021)

Welcome hadidzop....I agree, you can use almost anything for plants to grow on. I built a trellis from an old crib I found.


----------

